

Ask HN: What are good free alternatives for Adobe software? - emilepetrone


======
huwshimi
Inkscape (<http://inkscape.org/>) is a very complete open source vector
graphics editor (similar to Illustrator).

It has probably the best set of node editing tools of any vector editor I've
used. I now use it exclusively for illustration, web design etc.

------
fractallyte
Creature House Expression
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creature_House_Expression>) was a serious
competitor to Illustrator. It offered bitmap-style 'painterly' graphics in a
vector environment, and an excellent UI.

Unfortunately, CH was acquired by Microsoft... MS is kind enough to provide
the original (wonderful!) software for free; just follow the links in the
article. Full (superb!) documentation included.

Creature House was also working on an animation version of Expression called
LivingCels. Both Mac and Windows betas were released; the Mac version is
rather unstable. It was touted by the media as a 'Flash killer', but
LivingCels was far more: a truly revolutionary animation package with
automatic 'in-betweening' backed by the full Expression engine. There's a
website (livingcels.com) with tutorials and documentation, and some download
links; currently offline, but should be up again in the near future... ;-)

------
veb
Erm... not to be a dickhead or anything, but Adobe has some pretty sweet
software. Although, I'm not all "I LOVE ADOBE" - because I believe they bought
their best products from Macromedia.

------
_0ffh
For Photoshop, GIMP I suppose.

~~~
olalonde
An alternative indeed, possibly the best, but still not good enough. Adobe's
software is the only software I really miss since going Linux full time last
year.

